# Drop Away Rest



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

Just got a new bow, and I'm new to these drop away arrow rests. Just wondering which brand seems to be the best.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I like my Rip Cord code red alot and NAP Apache is a really good one and its very inexpensive


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Limb driver


----------



## Viva'sbow (Apr 26, 2010)

Ripcord Code red, or the QAD Ultra rest HD Pro


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Qad ultra rest


----------



## Viva'sbow (Apr 26, 2010)

Since were talking about Bow accessories, its worth mentioning I put a Tightspot quiver on my bow a few days ago and WOW is this thing awesome.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

What bow did you buy? I will second the Limb driver from Vapor Trail. VERY easy to set up and tune. No press necessary. Supports the arrow longer than most drops. Solid construction. The QAD and Rip cords are pretty fool proof as well but can be finicky if you don't get them set right.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

There are a bunch of quality products out there when it comes to Dropaway rests and a few seem to be more popular than others. The Ripcord, QAD Ultra, and Limbdriver currently seem to be the most popular but there are others that I feel are right up there with those offerings. You'd do yourself a great service to decide exactly what it is you are looking for in a rest and get as many opinions as possible to help you decide on what's best for you. Personally if I had to choose from one of the above listed I'd go with the Ripcord Code Red.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

For 3d, I'd go with a limbdriver.

For hunting, the limbdriver does a poor job with arrow containment during stalks and such, so I'd go with a Ripcord or QAD.

I own all three of these rests and the Ripcord is by far the best IMO for hunting.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

i dont have much insight on this as i've only used the Trophy Taker, but I love it


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got a RipCord rest. Performance wise, I love it.
I shoot Carbon Expresss Terminator Lite arrows and the dragging noise I get on the rest when drawing back an error is terrible.

Tried Mole Skin but that just made it a different noise.

Fellow, RipCord users, you getting the same thing?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

radiohead said:


> I've got a RipCord rest. Performance wise, I love it.
> I shoot Carbon Expresss Terminator Lite arrows and the dragging noise I get on the rest when drawing back an error is terrible.
> 
> Tried Mole Skin but that just made it a different noise.
> ...


FWIW- I too have heard it but with my son standing right next to me while drawing, he said he couldn't hear it at all.
With that said, I use the same Term Lites and because I'm pretty anal about these things I found a quick rub down of the shafts and launcher with some steel wool makes that sound go away.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

We still talking archery? Just kidding.

I'll give that a try, thanks Ted.

I had been using my index finger on my right hand (lefty shooter) to raise the arrow a little during the draw to keep it off contacting the rest.





Michihunter said:


> I found a quick rub down of the shafts


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I probably should add that I'm referring to a fine type of steel wool(000 is what I use) and not the stuff you might use for scrubbing pots and pans.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Limbdriver.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

QAD ultra rest


----------



## Mountainhigh (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been using the QAD ultra rest HD going into my fourth season I love the rest. I have read that it can be hard to set the timing right have a PRO SHOP do it for you. For hunting having a full containment rest is a must in my opinion so as you shop around you might want to look for that feature.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

QAD ultra rest HD pro.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

Just got a code red a few weeks ago and this thing is sweet. No complaints from me, plus it is cheaper than a QAD.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

radiohead said:


> I had been using my index finger on my right hand (lefty shooter) to raise the arrow a little during the draw to keep it off contacting the rest.


Any time you have to do something that changes the grip position of your bow hand your asking for torque issues, You would be better off with a QUIET arrow rest then to be altering your grip poisition during the draw! My opinion!

BD


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I got the Mathews Z7, and with the price of the bow and all the other attachments I went with the ripcord. Thanks for all the input fellas.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I got a QAD ULTRA LD it dont have the harmonic dampeners on it but is the same thing as the HD with out camo. I hear the ripcord isnt a lock down rest thats why I went with the QAD. LD means lock down when the rest falls down and with faster shooting bows I would think that is a must have. Im shooting 316fps with my new Mission Emimaniator II and love the QAD!!!!


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the QAD ultra rest HD pro, and love it so far. This will be my first year hunting with it, but I've really liked it during practice as of now.


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been using a QAP==drop away now for 2-3 years and love it...would not use anything else...


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Q.A.D. Ultra Rest HD 

Best I've ever used. Wouldn't trade it for any other.


----------

